# Just when i think im doing good i get a banana in bud



## stickbait (Jul 1, 2015)

Had six plants in room four are super silver haze and two from the best weed I have had in a while. today when I water I find bananas forming in bud found four in all. checked all others found no more so I removed that plant from room I have around three more weeks tell they will be finished flowering. Question I have will the clones I took from the herm plant be ok and will seeds be good. all plants look very good had good ph fox frams soil and nuks the seeds I bought were fem maybe I should have had regular.thanks all for reading.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 1, 2015)

I don't think anyone can tell you for sure. Sometimes the seeds are viable sometimes not. The seeds you made have a higher chance for hermis.  We don't know what made it hermi if anything other than being feminized seeds and we don't know that either.
The clones are identical to the plant they were taken from.. sounds like hermi's could happen. I am not willing to risk that in my grow. I would toss everything except the pot. But that is just me.

Bummer that happend. I about died the first one I got.. Breathe and know it will be ok.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 2, 2015)

I pretty much agree with what Rosebud has said.


----------



## stickbait (Jul 3, 2015)

You said you agree with most of what Rose said can you go more in depth please.


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 3, 2015)

There's some good cuts out there that peeps run all the time and get a few nanners ....... yeah It puts out a few nanners late in flower........ but it's good smoke......... if it was the only cut I had going at the time I finish it and smoke it for sure.


----------



## stickbait (Jul 3, 2015)

Going to let finish  what I was hoping to here was seeds would be good. thinking the cross between ssh and bag seed would be real sweet im going to wait and see how many seeds I get


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 4, 2015)

stickbait said:


> Had six plants in room four are super silver haze and two from the best weed I have had in a while. today when I water I find bananas forming in bud found four in all. checked all others found no more so I removed that plant from room I have around three more weeks tell they will be finished flowering. Question I have will the clones I took from the herm plant be ok and will seeds be good. all plants look very good had good ph fox frams soil and nuks the seeds I bought were fem maybe I should have had regular.thanks all for reading.


 
You have 6 plants--4 are femmed SSH and 2 are the best weed you have had in a while--what are those and where did you get them?  Which plant is the one with the nanners?  What seeds are you talking about?

When I see nanners from any plant, I toss any clones I may have made.  Depending on how early in flowering it is, the plant may also be chucked.  You have a long time to go and the chances are it will keep popping nanners.  And some of them may escape your notice.  I do not consider nanners late appearing nanners when you have 3 weeks left.      To me, it is also too big a risk to take.  There are literally thousands of strains out there now and none is so good that taking the risk of a seeded crop is worth it, to me.  I would absolutely toss any cuts taken from the plant that is hermying.


----------

